# Psa levels



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My PSA level was .4 in '14

It doubled this year to .8

Am I going to die?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

That leaves me with the next question. How long do I have?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

10, 9, 8,....:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Calidecks said:


> That leaves me with the next question. How long do I have?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


you are not going to kick the bucket cuz of your psa numbers...

https://www.myhealthyfeeling.com/normal-psa-levels-by-age/


now as far as them stogies go...:whistling


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Calidecks said:


> My PSA level was .4 in '14
> 
> It doubled this year to .8
> 
> ...


You're good. I was 7.32 in 2015 now down to 2.01. Doc still wants to do green laser surg. Down with meds.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

My buddy spent most of last year worrying about high PSA levels. Had to take Xanax to deal with the stress. His doc was going to do multiple tests over time to see what the level was doing. It pretty much corrected itself.

A few months later he died of a heart attack. It doesn't pay to worry.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

A few years back my doc said "no more prostate exams". My dad (99.8yrs old when passed away), had prostate surgery, & said it was a huge mistake. It turns out he was probably right. Much too often, the cure is worse than the disease.

https://zniup3zx6m0ydqfpv9y6sgtf-wp...03/180306-Prostate-screening-numbers-BLOG.png

https://scienceblog.cancerresearchu...tate-cancer-is-doing-men-more-harm-than-good/


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Did I already post this and it got deleted? If so, why?

https://www.mayoclinic.org/tests-procedures/psa-test/about/pac-20384731


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

What about the finger in the ass, doesn't that account for anything?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> What about the finger in the ass, doesn't that account for anything?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I think that's the clinical exam for enlarged prostate, polyps, etc.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

How do they access the gland for a biopsy?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Calidecks said:


> What about the finger in the ass, doesn't that account for anything?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Just a good time. If your into that sort of thing.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Had a prostate exam awhile back. When he was done, the Doc said "Now get outta my car!"


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

It's nothing to joke about. Prostate cancer sneaks up and kills a whole lot of otherwise healthy men every year, and it's also just about the most easily treated form of cancer if caught early enough.

PSA Is an indicator to watch. If it keeps increasing, it's probably time for a biopsy.

I've been dealing with this crap for a couple years now. PSA kept going higher, did a biopsy and found nothing, kept monitoring and PSA still high. Went to a urology specialist who did a different type of biopsy and they found a very low grade, slow spreading cancerous tissue in one of 16 tissue samples, so definitely some prostate cancer.

They have me on a monitoring program, will continue to do annual biopsy's. If nothing increases, we do nothing, if cancer increases we have several options. Doc tells me he's done annual biopsys for some guys for ten years running and they're still going fine, but you don't want it to get out of hand and spread to other areas of the body not so treatable.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess my question is. My last test doubled to "point 8" from "point 4". 

Is it a high number that's alarming or the fact that my numbers doubled that's alarming? Realizing my Numbers still appear to be very low. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

At 0.8 you are well below the safe range. They generally don't start getting suspicious till it reaches 4.0 or higher. High PSA doesn't always mean cancer either, could be a number of things.

Good that you are checking this. Talk to your physician.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

rescraft said:


> Had a prostate exam awhile back. When he was done, the Doc said "Now get outta my car!"


Always get a second opinion.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> Always get a second opinion.


you offering finger waves as a second opinion???:laughing::whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Calidecks said:


> What about the finger in the ass, doesn't that account for anything?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Was she hot and did you have a cigar after:whistling


----------

